# fancy guppies & red wag bothering sunset platies



## Maxfrm (Jun 28, 2007)

I have 3 sunset platies being bothered constantly buy 6 red wag's platies & 8 fancy guppies.  I put the sunset's in a breeder net & everything seem to calm down for a week. I just got done with the weekly water change & there back at it again. I do not want the sunset's to get stressed. what should I do I have them in a 90 gallon tank???  thank you for any information given


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The red wag platies sound like males, and the 3 sunsets are probably females. Male livebearers are notoriously oversexed and will pester females.
Either swap the males for females, or get more females. If you have a 1 male for 2 female ratio, it spreads out the love, and the females don't get pestered too much.


----------



## Maxfrm (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok thatnk you for the info but why would the guppies bother the sunsets?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

If they're males, it's quite possible that they're looking for a little inter-species action.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a male guppy that chases my female bettas around trying to "hit" them. They definitely arent picky!


----------



## Maxfrm (Jun 28, 2007)

I went to the local fish store & picked up 6 new female guppies & 4 female platies. hope this works


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Be prepared for the tons of new fry you are going to get!!


----------

